# Geordie shore mexico



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Anyone else seen it tonight?

Vicky and ricki still a pair of muppets!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

fkkk I knew I forgot something. Anyone know where I can catch up with this online?


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yup they annoy the hell out of me. Why have the producers not sacked them off. There in cancun for a show like this yet they leave the club early? Hello there's a reason your being flown out there and paid do something worth watching?,

Rant over lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> fkkk I knew I forgot something. Anyone know where I can catch up with this online?


I'm sure the torrents will be online tmw.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

MEXICOMBOVER


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> Yup they annoy the hell out of me. Why have the producers not sacked them off. There in cancun for a show like this yet they leave the club early? Hello there's a reason your being flown out there and paid do something worth watching?,
> 
> Rant over lol


Heard they have been chucked off the next series.

That becky ain't best looking but seems a good laugh don't know why vicky don't like her, oh coz she's stuck up her own ****, a complete bitch!


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha yeah pretty much and doesn't like the fact someone answers back rather than bow down n do everything she wants. Oh I hope they are gone! Does look like it will be a goooood season tho


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

what channel was it on


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Gary is a legend!

Just seen clip of next week vicky and ricki arguing shock!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> what channel was it on


MTV


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Vicky could have a full blown argument in a locked room on her own to be fair to her. Charlotte is too funny with some of the crap she comes out with in the private room with a camera bits


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Holly would get it IMO


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Anyone else seen it tonight?
> 
> Vicky and ricki still a pair of muppets!


I didn't know it was on - anyone got links where i can find it online?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hate vicky, her attitude is everything I hate in a women.

Its almost enough to put me off sleeping with her......almost


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

vicky n ricky are a pair of bellends! and are only on the show because they know they argue and rub the others up the wrong way and cause drama

each series Gary gets more arrogant, but still funny to watch his patter!


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't believe jay has got a tattoo of his gf name they can only have been together like 3 months


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

That Joel lad has packed a bit of size on since the last series hasn't he! Still looks a [email protected] though.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> Can't believe jay has got a tattoo of his gf name they can only have been together like 3 months


Massive error, he does seem to have calmed down since series one.

James cracks me up says he's gonna ruin this and that truth is he has no game.

It's a bit like the girls, when they claim to be going out to get laid and come home without a sniff!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

thehogester said:


> That Joel lad has packed a bit of size on since the last series hasn't he! Still looks a [email protected] though.


I thought that, you know he's getting women coz of his cameo role on the show lol all behind Sophie's back.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sophie's year of the sl-t was a bit of a let down lol.

That Joel has packed on decent bit of size but I swear he was wearing the same t shirt lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I wanna go to Mexico!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

That show is ****


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

For those that missed or don't have Sky:

Stream: http://www.vidxden.com/5xlstveioz96

D/L: https://rapidshare.com/files/3372273592/TV-Release.Net_geordie.shore.s03e01.pdtv.x264-w4f.mp4


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

Thatcca said:


> For those that missed or don't have Sky:
> 
> Stream: http://www.vidxden.com/tjwbuvqymm71
> 
> D/L: https://rapidshare.com/files/3372273592/TV-Release.Net_geordie.shore.s03e01.pdtv.x264-w4f.mp4


do u have any other links mate those two arent working?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

http://www.vidxden.com/demb4wkolvd6


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

thank you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

geordie shore is for bitch boys, that take dianabol do some bicep curls then wear gay vests, they look big but a combination would leave them on the floor, followed by their fat birds who are caked up in fake tan trying to scratch and slap you, a big uppercut would sort her out.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

omz187 said:


> geordie shore is for bitch boys, that take dianabol do some bicep curls then wear gay vests, they look big but a combination would leave them on the floor, followed by their fat birds who are caked up in fake tan trying to scratch and slap you, a big uppercut would sort her out.


Mate, what exactly is your problem? Get off the juice you angry boy...


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

No problem at allmate, just saying certain guys could watch geordie shore, go out thinking their on geordie shore then getting chinned, KO'd laid out, maybe worse


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

omz187 said:


> No problem at allmate, just saying certain guys could watch geordie shore, go out thinking their on geordie shore then getting chinned, KO'd laid out, maybe worse


Obviously you do, your rep is bad which means you have been negged for being an áss - why would anyone get chinned for "goin out thinking they are on geordie shore/2 - all i see them do is try to pull girls and get wasted. that is just a standard night out for most of the UK... am i missing something?


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've seen giys like that with the combover gay t shirts univseristy lad chinos go into clubs sometimes in the wrong area, have one to many jaeger bombs and get laid out, even in nice areas, and pull girls? most of these idiots grew up being in a male rugby team they don't know how to move to women, its worse than towie, dont mTter how big they are if u land a devastating right hook that catches them on the chin they'll flop


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

omz187 said:


> I've seen giys like that with the combover gay t shirts univseristy lad chinos go into clubs sometimes in the wrong area, have one to many jaeger bombs and get laid out, even in nice areas, and pull girls? most of these idiots grew up being in a male rugby team they don't know how to move to women, its worse than towie, dont mTter how big they are if u land a devastating right hook that catches them on the chin they'll flop


And ur point Mr internet tough guy?


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

my point is quite obvious,


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

omz187 said:


> my point is quite obvious,


His point is his last bird got nicked off him by one of these type of lads and hes got sand in his vagína about it


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Will catch up with this tomorrow


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Will catch up with this tomorrow


Its a bit slow this one, but this series is gunna be mental from the clips ive seen. lots of top class birds on it though, 100% fanny in Cancun on spring break. ill be suprised if even James doesn't pull :rolleye:


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

omz187 said:


> I've seen giys like that with the combover gay t shirts univseristy lad chinos go into clubs sometimes in the wrong area, have one to many jaeger bombs and get laid out, even in nice areas, and pull girls? most of these idiots grew up being in a male rugby team they don't know how to move to women, its worse than towie, dont mTter how big they are if u land a devastating right hook that catches them on the chin they'll flop


As you said doesn't matter how big they are you can still knock someone out. So the point of your posts being? Seriously don't think I've seen them go on a night out ever looking for trouble yeh they might be a bit full of them selfs (meaning gaz) but to be fair he has had all the girls on the show say he's got the biggest co*k they've ever seen. Think I'd be a bit full of myself if that had been broadcast on national tv???


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

omz187 said:


> I've seen giys like that with the combover gay t shirts univseristy lad chinos go into clubs sometimes in the wrong area, have one to many jaeger bombs and get laid out, even in nice areas, and pull girls? most of these idiots grew up being in a male rugby team they don't know how to move to women, its worse than towie, dont mTter how big they are if u land a devastating right hook that catches them on the chin they'll flop


I'd love to see James, ricki and gary in a "male rugby team".


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Am going there September can't bl00dy wait!!!! 9 weeks 5 days left of cutting until I'm there lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mother of god shoot me!

why waste your lifes watching a load of ****s on tv? lol


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm watching it tonight, can't wait. I hate Vicky and ricki, Vicky is up her own ar5e and ricki is an air head


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> I thought that, you know he's getting women coz of his cameo role on the show lol all behind Sophie's back.


Check this out:-

https://twitter.com/joelcorry

http://www.joelcorry.com/gallery.php


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

omz187 said:


> I've seen giys like that with the combover gay t shirts univseristy lad chinos go into clubs sometimes in the wrong area, have one to many jaeger bombs and get laid out, even in nice areas, and pull girls? most of these idiots grew up being in a male rugby team they don't know how to move to women, its worse than towie, dont mTter how big they are if u land a devastating right hook that catches them on the chin they'll flop


You've just described me 

TBH I'm sure a girl is more attracted to an in shape guy with a GSOH and up for a laugh than someone who goes "wanna see how hard I can punch" :lol:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

bicurl said:


> Check this out:-
> 
> https://twitter.com/joelcorry
> 
> http://www.joelcorry.com/gallery.php


Lol no legs day then.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

You can watch it on sky anytime.

Charlotte goes ' this guy dunked me under the water, i'm not used to having salt water in my eye. Apart from cum' :lol:


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Lol no legs day then.


Yeah I see that. Wonder what he is on, when he was first on the show he was small.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Hendrix said:


> You can watch it on sky anytime.
> 
> Charlotte goes ' this guy dunked me under the water, i'm not used to having salt water in my eye. Apart from cum' :lol:


She certainly loves her cock that girl.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

omz187 said:


> I've seen giys like that with the combover gay t shirts univseristy lad chinos go into clubs sometimes in the wrong area, have one to many jaeger bombs and get laid out, even in nice areas, and pull girls? most of these idiots grew up being in a male rugby team they don't know how to move to women, its worse than towie, dont mTter how big they are if u land a devastating right hook that catches them on the chin they'll flop


shut up you mug


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

bicurl said:


> Check this out:-
> 
> https://twitter.com/joelcorry
> 
> http://www.joelcorry.com/gallery.php


I think top half looks decent. Reckon he's jumped on the gear?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Obviously you do, your rep is bad which means you have been negged for being an áss - why would anyone get chinned for "goin out thinking they are on geordie shore/2 - all i see them do is try to pull girls and get wasted. that is just a standard night out for most of the UK... am i missing something?


Yes sir you are missing something....your missing the fact that omz187 is a bit of a cnut.

Bet he uses those punching machines you see on nights out too lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

He is pretty stacked that Joel aint he?

Pretty sure hes on the gear, though he might wanna remind his legs of that haha


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Can't wait for it all to kick off, and all the girls tell ricki that vicky says he's lacking downstairs!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

www.1channel.ch

Click TV shows at the top then search Geordie Shore for those who missed it.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Direct link..

http://www.1channel.ch/tv-2723267-Geordie-Shore/season-3-episode-1


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Mexico is the dogs nuts! x


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

It's on tele now if anyone's wanting to watch it


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> It's on tele now if anyone's wanting to watch it


Got a problem with sky so im smashing the streaming links :thumb:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Episode 2

Streams: http://www.vidxden.com/4yutcs6gejvk

http://movreel.com/9c3ijugf4c9v

D/L: https://rapidshare.com/files/1619552175/geordie.shore.s03e02.hdtv.x264-c4tv.mp4


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> Episode 2
> 
> Streams: http://www.vidxden.com/4yutcs6gejvk
> 
> ...


Me and my brother were absoloutely cracking up last night watching it, was brilliant haha. Best series so far i think.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Will watch Episode 2 tonight.


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Watching it the now best episode yet !


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ones got massive tits, always worth a watch just incase she whaps em out.

Jay dances like a swan trying to take off.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Watching season 2 now and it's funny as fvck but hope that Joel ain't in season 3 too much cos hate that girly cvnt 

GAME AS A BADGER!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Is Holly still in it? More importantly does she get those massive bangers out?

Might have to buy nuts this month...


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Episode 2
> 
> Streams: http://www.vidxden.com/4yutcs6gejvk
> 
> ...


You got a D/L link for Episode 1 mate? can't seem to find it.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

BigrR said:


> You got a D/L link for Episode 1 mate? can't seem to find it.


There's some on page 2 of this thread mate.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> There's some on page 2 of this thread mate.


Thanks pal  are they your uploads? Bookmarking this thread for future ref


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Thanks pal  are they your uploads? Bookmarking this thread for future ref


They're not my uploads, but I'll keep linking them each week for those of us without Sky.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking forward to this evenings episode!


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone got a link to steam tonight's episode? Cheers


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stream


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

:lol: :lol: Joel - what a tool!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

AJP89 said:


> :lol: :lol: Joel - what a tool!


Got a decent physique though!

Shame about the hair cut


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

And accent!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thatcca normally saves the day with links


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Will catch up tonight. 

Bit random but are all the geordie shore boys on some sort of gear? or have been at some point?


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure but they seem to be always out drinking going by the show and twitter!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got ito Gordie shaw, missed the whole thing living in Aus, but its on MTV over here now, just watched e2 in Cancun, loving Gaz and Jay and also love how James has NO game hahah, all the birds are rank though.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

anyone got a link to episode 3?


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

class show, Jay is so down to earth this series.. Although sophies boy friend needs shot, props to him for the shape hes in but hes a complete [email protected]


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Baalls deep in worldie fanny like!!


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

I realy cant see why people watch these shows ,shows like this are dumbing down the human race


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

TheBob said:


> It was worth it to see James dislocate his kneecap & snap his acl


Less of the spoilers please mate.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Episode 3

Streams: http://www.movreel.com/k4mrmti8d33t

http://www.vidxden.com/g7azhgpoygp6

D/L: https://rapidshare.com/files/349565300/Geordie.Shore.s03e03.thebox.hannibal.avi


----------



## teekah (Jul 10, 2012)

itsme1 said:


> Vicky could have a full blown argument in a locked room on her own to be fair to her. Charlotte is too funny with some of the crap she comes out with in the private room with a camera bits


Ha ha so true!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

teekah said:


> Ha ha so true!


She is a walking advert in favour of domestic violence!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

KingofHearts said:


> Baalls deep in worldie fanny like!!


Standard


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ricci comes across as a pr**k too.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Was a good episode last night but next weeks looks like a even better one


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> She is a walking advert in favour of domestic violence!


This


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

She's packed on some weight since last season too as if the attitude wasn't bad enough now she's a porker too lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone got any links? The ones on the other page don't seem to work for me, or they want me to download something on my computer.


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Anyone got any links? The ones on the other page don't seem to work for me, or they want me to download something on my computer.


yer man same here! cant find a decent link:no:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Anyone got any links? The ones on the other page don't seem to work for me, or they want me to download something on my computer.





Yarminho said:


> yer man same here! cant find a decent link:no:


http://watchseries.eu/serie/geordie_shore

Scroll down abit look on the right under 'series 3'

When you hit that, click on select domain and try 'allmyvideos.net'


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

http://www.vureel.com/video/47209/Geordie-Shore-s03e03-GoogleSEO - Im just loading this up now.

More links here tho http://www.tv-links.eu/tv-shows/Geordie-Shore_25766/season_3/episode_3/


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

This weeks episode had me laughing was class. Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Anyone a direct link for lastnight? Getting proper fed up trying to find a working one haha


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

try icefilms mate only thing is you have to install div x and vcl player first


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm a Geordie and I can't bring myself to watch it tbh  I used to run a Geordie Shore Fansite for ****s and giggles, but even that killed me


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Episode 4

Streams: http://www.vidxden.com/dwdf9gmtb5se

http://www.vidbux.com/80afyetld1wo

D/L: http://rapidshare.com/files/2577179428/geordie.shore.s03e04.hdtv.x264-c4tv.mp4


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Hoping Thatcca gives us a link to ep5 from last night


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Hoping Thatcca gives us a link to ep5 from last night


Try 1channel.ch.

Last nights episode was pretty funny actually.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmm can't seem to find a decent link for last nights episode. Anyone got one? Will rep in return if it works.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Episode 5

Streams: http://www.vidxden.com/k5senx3crn1z

http://www.vidbux.com/0zrz8iz96zz1

D/L: https://rapidshare.com/files/2112978743/TV-Release.Net_geordie.shore.s03e05.hdtv.x264-c4tv.mp4


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thatcca said:


> Episode 5
> 
> Streams: http://www.vidxden.com/k5senx3crn1z
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Repped!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Hate this show


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Any links for Ep6?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Episode 6

Streams: http://www.vidxden.com/lr2xxm271mvj

http://www.vidbux.com/w97hwaa721gn

D/L: https://rapidshare.com/files/3066015901/TV-Release.Net_geordie.shore.s03e06.hdtv.x264-c4tv.mp4


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

http://www.sidereel.com/geordie_shore/season-3/

All the links are on sidereel for all the episodes. Some times you have to try a few diff links to find a good stream tho.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HDU said:


> Hate this show


why open a thread about it then?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Episode 7

Streams: http://www.vidxden.com/kzc4e1r9521l

http://www.vidbux.com/hzz6jsfop7gl

http://movreel.com/cghqt2mddl63

D/L: https://www.rapidshare.com/files/1468180379/AwesomeDL.com_Geordie.Shore.S03E07.HDTV.x264-C4TV.mp4


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

The Gaz and Charlotte relationship thing was sly as fcuk the way they portrayed it in the episode before haha


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> The Gaz and Charlotte relationship thing was sly as fcuk the way they portrayed it in the episode before haha


I know, proper had me reeled in!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Bashy said:


> I know, proper had me reeled in!


same and then when it played on i was like... ahhhhh that makes sense! lol, was a quality episode!!! Ricci is the ultimate fool, proposing within 5months but also to vicky... FML


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i know so many people that are gonna bash ricci if theyy ever catch him in newcastle haha


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> i know so many people that are gonna bash ricci if theyy ever catch him in newcastle haha


:laugh: yeah he acts like he's nails would be funny to see him on night out would be getting pelters from folk Im sure


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> Anyone else seen it tonight?
> 
> Vicky and ricki still a pair of muppets!


This was the first post and they are still muppets! Wish they would do one!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

chinup said:


> :laugh: yeah he acts like he's nails would be funny to see him on night out would be getting pelters from folk Im sure


hes actually a hair dresser in real life haha used to work at the same salon as my lasses friend,tough guy eh :lol:


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Can't stand Ricci!

Bet his little brother gets annoyed when he goes to the toybox to find Action Man is naked again...

Huge case of LMS!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

AJP89 said:


> This was the first post and they are still muppets! Wish they would do one!


To be honest they deserve eachother.

Just wish they would get drunk more often it's a great firework display!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> hes actually a hair dresser in real life haha used to work at the same salon as my lasses friend,tough guy eh :lol:


haha that is fukcing hilarious what a kn0b. Anyone notice he has a lisp aswel? Seen on Gaz's twiter they are filming season four, hope its good.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Christ knows who's going to be in season four!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

BigrR said:


> Christ knows who's going to be in season four!


They should keep:

James, Gaz, Charlotte, holly

Jay is loved up and boring, vicky and Ricky are boring or beating eachother up, rebecca hasn't even got laid in two series so why is she there, Sophie is a munter and is blind as hell in regards to Joel.

But to be fair they should just recast the whole lot, as Gaz and Charlotte is a bit repetitive now and James can only pull holly as he has zero game, new blood I reckon.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

why is anyone even discussing this show? almost every word that comes out of there mouths is scripted now (only very partially scripted in season 1)

do u really think any of them could go out and NOT pull?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ricci trains in my gym occasionally and I can tell you he's completely different in real life, dead canny. Shows how much they are told to act up/act the fool for TV.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> why is anyone even discussing this show? almost every word that comes out of there mouths is scripted now (only very partially scripted in season 1)
> 
> do u really think any of them could go out and NOT pull?


scripted 

like any of them dopey ****s could remember to say lines


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Any links for the final one, episode 8?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

BigrR said:


> Any links for the final one, episode 8?


http://www.sidereel.com/geordie_shore/season-3/episode-8/search

There you go mate


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

J H said:


> http://www.sidereel.com/geordie_shore/season-3/episode-8/search
> 
> There you go mate


Ta pal!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gaz is a legend tho

Total player good lad


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

you all think your sick for watching this progrme dont you,


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

omz187 said:


> you all think your sick for watching this progrme dont you,


Yes, loads.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate these nobs it's all fake tan fake eye lashes I don't know how any man can pluck his eye brows


----------

